# 2C FM11 & 3C FM85 Ready To Ship



## fivemega (Apr 15, 2007)

*2C FM11, 3C FM85 & 3x26500 FM09 Ready To Ship*


*(AVAILABLE)


Please allow 7 days to ship*​

*Please note: I will not send email or PM to individuals regarding payment confirmation and shipping status.
All these information will be next to your CPF handle in this post.
All 50 States shipping will come with tracking number but for international orders I will provide label number. Sorry, no tracking available for international orders.*












Hi folks,
After entering these or these Lithium ion C cells to market, demand of 2C and 3C is greater than ever.
Why spend lot of time and effort to modify and upgrade a M*g with ceramic socket, aluminum cammed or camless reflector, Boro lens, knerelated bezel, switch resistance, extension tube or deep tail caps and ....
I have designed, made and tested these flashlights with 100% satisfaction.
Flashlight bodies are made of 5 major parts:
1-Switch housing which is mid section of flashlight and accomodates forward clickie/momentary switch, gold plated bi-pin ceramic socket and charging device.
2- Head with many deeper fins and accomodates camless FM reflector.
3- Knerelated bezel which holds easy to find 52.1mm Boro lens.
4- Battery barrel of 2C, 3C or 3x26500 which is removeable from switch housing.
5- Tail cap which pushes batteries and makes electrical connection.
All body patrs have been highly polished and chrome plated for maximum protection and ultimate look. (Does not come in any other color)
Throughout of flashlights have O'rings for water resistance but not submesible.
All flashlights come with installed MOP reflector, Boro lens, bulb (WA1111, WA1185 or FM1909) and male charging plug.
WA1111 will work with 2C, WA1185 with 3C and 1909 will work with 3 IMR 26500
Simply install your lithium ion "C" batteries and switch it on.
Charging is extremely simple using *your lithium ion charger* without needs of removing from flashlight or use of any magnet.
*Please pick your own and next available number, post it here and same information plus your CPF handle in paypal note.
Please pick your own and next available number, post it here and same information plus your CPF handle in paypal note.
DO NOT* PM above information.
*No battery available.*
 for #99 FM11 w/MOP
Price:
2C FM11 $160 *(AVAILABLE)* *(NO BATTERY INCLUDED)*
3C FM85 $170 *ONE MORE LEFT* *(NO BATTERY INCLUDED)*
3x26500 FM09 $180 *(AVAILABLE)* *(NO BATTERY INCLUDED)*
Each FM09 bulb $12 *(TEMPORARY NOT AVAILABLE)* *(WITH PURCHASE OF FLASHLIGHT)*
3x26500 conversion tube/tail cap $35 *(AVAILABLE) This will work for pair of 26650*
Shipping to States $10
Internationaly $28 
*All international packages must be with printed name and address in English and include a phone number.
Paypal:* [email protected]
*Please PM for alternate payment method.
Any comment welcome.*
============
*Battery barrel will acomodate 25mm 25XXX diameter batteries and length of two 54mm batteries.*
------------------------
#01 FM11 Nebula paid shipped
#02 FM11 tanasit paid shipped
#03 FM11 ZeissOEM2 paid shipped
#04 FM11 paulsl paid shipped
#05 FM11 kenster paid shipped
#06 FM11 O2Scuba paid shipped
#07 FM11 larryk paid shipped
#08 FM11 WAVE_PARTICLE paid shipped
#09 FM11 rdh226 paid shipped
#10 FM11 O2Scuba paid shipped
#11 FM11 dj64kc paid shipped
#12 FM11 cmacclel paid shipped
#14 FM11 bobbo paid shipped
#15 FM11 racer7 paid shipped
#16 FM11 sacredsucculent paid shipped
#17 FM11 merlocka paid shipped
#18 FM11 tanasit paid shipped
#19 FM11 pete7226 paid shipped
#20 FM11 Gointothelight paid shipped
#21 FM11 Varriano paid shipped
#22 FM11 XPLRN paid shipped
#23 FM11 Patriot36 paid shipped
#24 FM11 Brightboy1 paid shipped
#25 FM11 Evil Twin paid shipped
#26 FM11 X_Marine paid shipped
#27 FM11 dinokay paid shipped
#28 FM11 Carbon paid shipped 
#29 FM11 *(AVAILABLE)*
#30 FM11 *(AVAILABLE)*
#31 FM11 *(AVAILABLE)*
#32 FM11 *(AVAILABLE)*

============
*Battery barrel will acomodate 25mm 25XXX diameter batteries and length of three 54mm batteries. 
Also possible to use 2x21700*
------------------------
#01 FM85 tdurand paid shipped
#02 FM85 Lips paid shipped
#03 FM85 choppers paid shipped
#04 FM85 paulsl paid shipped
#05 FM85 suprattmike paid shipped
#06 FM85 tanasit paid shipped
#07 FM85 EricMack paid shipped
#08 FM85 WAVE_PARTICLE paid shipped
#09 FM85 rdh226 paid shipped
#10 FM85 maddog paid shipped
#11 FM85 maddog paid shipped
#12 FM85 cmacclel paid shipped
#14 FM85 therisensun paid shipped
#15 FM85 citizenal paid shipped
#16 FM85 starfiretoo paid shipped
#17 FM85 Data paid shipped
#18 FM85 PoliceScannerMan paid shipped
#19 FM85 paulsl paid shipped
#20 FM85 kenster paid shipped
#21 FM85 darmawaa paid shipped
#22 FM85 O2Scuba paid shipped
#23 FM85 O2Scuba paid shipped
#24 FM85 Shinta paid shipped
#25 FM85 racer7 paid shipped
#26 FM85 roadster paid shipped
#27 FM85 mint paid shipped
#28 FM85 frogs3 paid shipped
#29 FM85 mint paid shipped
#30 FM85 racer7 paid shipped
#31 FM85 merlocka paid shipped
#32 FM85 sacredsucculent paid shipped
#33 FM85 JimH paid shipped
#34 FM85 Comet paid shipped
#35 FM85 Groundhog66 paid shipped
#36 FM85 Germanator paid shipped
#37 FM85 SuRgE paid shipped
#38 FM85 chuck614 paid shipped
#39 FM85 Varriano paid shipped
#40 FM85 THE OFF paid shipped
#41 FM85 GG8778 paid shipped
#42 FM85 mazingerz9 paid shipped
#43 FM85 neophyte340 paid shipped
#44 FM85 Hightower paid shipped
#45 FM85 Flipside paid shipped
#46 FM85 SR.GRINGO paid shipped
#47 FM85 openbolt1 MO received shipped
#48 FM85 puzzl3 paid shipped
#49 FM85 dinokay paid shipped
#50 FM85 Carbon paid shipped
#51 FM85 X_Marine paid shipped 
#52 FM85 *(AVAILABLE)*

===========
*Battery barrel will acomodate 26mm 26XXX diameter batteries and length of three 50mm batteries. (11.1V)
Also possible to use two of 26650 protected batteries. (7.4V)*
----------------------
#01 FM09 IMR lctorana paid shipped LC138289956US
#02 FM09 IMR Jay T paid shipped 2308218000002887XXXX
#03 FM09 IMR rdh226 paid shipped 2308218000002887XXXX
#04 FM09 IMR Bob96 paid shipped 0309288000011707XXXX
#05 FM09 IMR Bob96 paid shipped 23080440000026159840
#06 FM09 IMR HotWire paid shipped 23071770000008634316
#07 FM09 IMR hwoont64 paid shipped CW216304155US
#08 FM09 IMR chemosabi paid shipped 03093220000077959059
#09 FM09 IMR mjgsxr paid shipped LC722226901US
#10 FM09 IMR merlocka paid shipped 9505513808418338163128
#11 FM09 IMR 325addict paid shipped CH110462036US 
#12 FM09 IMR  carbon2 paid shipped 9505513808412003420815
#14 FM09 IMR *2200 Lumens (AVAILABLE)*
#15 FM09 IMR *2200 Lumens (AVAILABLE)*
---------------------
*Please find link of my other products here and click on each link you are interested on.*
---------------------

*(A V A I L A B L E)*​


----------



## photorob (Apr 15, 2007)

WOW. Those look like light saber


----------



## choppers (Apr 16, 2007)

Heck ya I'm in....is the FM85 the same output as a Mag85? What about the FM11 lumen output? THanks Five.


----------



## tdurand (Apr 16, 2007)

I'll take 3C FM85 #1 w/out batteries and a VLOP reflector!
PP sent for $230+$10ship=$240

Thanks FM!
T


----------



## Nebula (Apr 16, 2007)

Varooj - Please put me down for No. 1 FM11. Kirk

1x 2C FM11 $220
1x VLOP Reflector
Shipping to States $10
Total - $230.00


----------



## Lips (Apr 16, 2007)

I'll take 3C FM85 #2 w/out batteries and a VLOP reflector...




 :thanks:


----------



## fivemega (Apr 16, 2007)

choppers said:


> is the FM85 the same output as a Mag85? What about the FM11 lumen output?


FM85 will produce almost same as M*g85 with *all resistance fixed*.
FM11 will produce 880 Bulb Lumens.



citizenal said:


> Just got my Fm85 as well.. Beautiful piece of work. Can the FM85 really get 1 hour of runtime?


WA1185 draws about 3,3 Amps and if your batteries are healthy 3300mAh, then you will get about an hour of run time.


----------



## choppers (Apr 16, 2007)

I will take #3 FM85 without batteries and with a VLOP reflector
 for $230 plus shipping $10
Total $240
Thanks 5Meg!!!


----------



## rdh226 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'll take:

#9 -- 1 x 2C FM11 w/MOP reflector and WA1111 bulb (without batteries)
#9 -- 1 x 3C FM85 w/MOP reflector and WA1185 bulb (without batteries)

PayPal sent.

WooHoo!

-RDH

P.S. -- when are you going to have more stippled reflectors? HS rules!


----------



## larryk (Apr 16, 2007)

I'll take # 7, one 2C FM11 with batteries and MOP reflector. Paypal of $ 280.00 sent.


----------



## paulsl (Apr 16, 2007)

OK Varooj,

I'll take #4 FM85, vlop, with batteries. 

PM sent as well.

Thx.


----------



## maddog (Apr 16, 2007)

YAY! .... i'll take FM85 VLOP #10 with Batteries.

i'll pay with Postal MO so total with shipping is:

$305.00

please PM me the Name you want payment to on the MO ...

thanks,
brandt


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Apr 16, 2007)

I'll take an FM11 #8 and FM85 #8, both with VLOP

 for the following:


FM11 #8 w/VLOP = $220
FM85 #8 w/VLOP = $230
International Shipping = $16

Total = $466

WP


----------



## tanasit (Apr 16, 2007)

for #2 2C FM11 w/VLOP with batteries.


----------



## EricMack (Apr 16, 2007)

I'll take 3C FM85 #7 w/out batteries and a VLOP reflector...




 :thanks:


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Apr 16, 2007)

edit


----------



## suprattmike (Apr 16, 2007)

I will take 3C FM85 #5 MOP reflector paypal sent for $240 ($230 + $10 shipping)


----------



## therisensun (Apr 16, 2007)

#14 3C FM85 VLOP with batteries $305
Shipping to States $10

Total $315


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow, these look they've got a lot of work in them. Somebody buy the rest before I have to lie to my wife about car repairs again!


----------



## choppers (Apr 16, 2007)

Flash Harry said:


> Somebody buy the rest before I have to lie to my wife about car repairs again!


----------



## choppers (Apr 17, 2007)

I just got my FM85 in the mail...all I can say is Fivemega outdid himself this time!!! The work that went into these mags is tremendous and incredible! Excellent job 5Meg, your work is _AWESOME!!:rock: _


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Apr 17, 2007)

[QUOTE=


----------



## tanasit (Apr 18, 2007)

Mine arrived today, what a gorgious piece of work.:rock: Feel solid and well balance in hand. Nice just to hold it without turning it on, how many flashlight can give you that kind of feeling. 

One tiny complain though, the charge plug is too tight and I think it's the plating.


----------



## Nebula (Apr 18, 2007)

My new 2C arrived today. Varooj, you have done it again! Another beautiful light extremely well executed. 

If anyone reading this is on the fence get off now and order this beauty. FM's craftsmanship and AW's new C cells go together very well. 

Kirk


----------



## TOOCOOL (Apr 18, 2007)

These lights make me drool, make one around early Dec so I can get the wife to buy one for my xmas present


----------



## tanasit (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: 2C FM11 the Baby Torch!*

Today while I was preping (applying silicone to all o-ring, DeoxIT the electrical contact surfaces and Nyogel the threads) my 2C FM11, I accidently turned it on so I turned it off, but later I kept turning it on again and I left it on then I felt the heat. I immediately tried it out to see if it is the Baby Torch.
See results below which was after about 15 seconds:












So, I want to reserve #6 3C FM85 pending my PM to FiveMega.


----------



## choppers (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: 2C FM11 the Baby Torch!*



tanasit said:


> Today while I was preping (applying silicone to all o-ring, DeoxIT the electrical contact surfaces and Nyogel the threads) my 2C FM11, I accidently turned it on so I turned it off, but later I kept turning it on again and I left it on then I felt the heat. I immediately tried it out to see if it is the Baby Torch.
> See results below which was after about 15 seconds:
> 
> 
> ...


That is SWEET!!:thumbsup:


----------



## maddog (Apr 19, 2007)

all i can say is that this is the BEST carry Light i currently own. the "C" Size is just perfect and all of my "D" Size Lights seem HUGE by comparison. my ROP is now the back up ... to this light.

Thanks 5Mega you sure out did yourself this time!


----------



## starfiretoo (Apr 19, 2007)

#16 3C FM85 $305 with batteries + Shipping to States $10 = $315
*MOP reflector*


----------



## citizenal (Apr 19, 2007)

I will take #15 85 with batteries mop reflector... paypal on its way..

paypal sent!


----------



## tanasit (Apr 19, 2007)

for #6 3C FM85 with just *one* battery.


----------



## EricMack (Apr 19, 2007)

Anyone reading this thread and wondering about these....stop now and order one while you can!! These are absolutely beautiful, and just incredible craftsmanship! :rock: Trust me, you will kick yourself if you miss this chance!  


Awesome job, Varooj! :thumbsup: 

EM


----------



## dj64kc (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, ok then.

I'll take a 2-cell (FM-11) #11 with VLOP and batteries.

Thanks Varooj!


----------



## Data (Apr 20, 2007)

#17 3C FM85 VLOP $305 with batteries + Shipping to States $10 = $315


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 20, 2007)

#18 3C FM85 MOP $305 with batteries + Shipping to States $10 = $315




PS: Thanks EricMack. :ironic:


----------



## Lips (Apr 20, 2007)

A little tip on these... I removed the bulb and used a metric sockect to get the bulb filiment to go Parellel with the switch and removed the bezel to center the bulb. The reflector stays put so very easy to adjust bulb to center for perfect beam.

Cheers


----------



## therisensun (Apr 20, 2007)

EricMack said:


> Anyone reading this thread and wondering about these....stop now and order one while you can!! These are absolutely beautiful, and just incredible craftsmanship! :rock: Trust me, you will kick yourself if you miss this chance!
> 
> 
> Awesome job, Varooj! :thumbsup:
> ...



:twothumbs Just opened mine.... EricMack is right on the money.... what a masterpiece, the balance and feel is incredible... the design and craftsmanship are second to none.... these are truly in a class by themselves.

If I had the funds an additional order would be on the way... I'll probably kick myself for not getting another. It's a great deal to buy the batteries with the light.... and thanks for sending them charged... it's never fun to have to wait to charge before you can fire it up.

Amazing work :thanks: 

Max


----------



## suprattmike (Apr 20, 2007)

Got my FM85 today, absolutely awesome! I can't wait until it gets dark so I can go outside and play!

With the MOP reflector I got just over 40,000 lux at 1 meter.


----------



## Lips (Apr 20, 2007)

Very bright Mag85!

Be carefull hot off the charger, I sent some glass to bulb heaven already


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 20, 2007)

Lips said:


> Very bright Mag85!
> 
> Be carefull hot off the charger, I sent some glass to bulb heaven already



Congratulations on your 1,000th post !!! I'm glad these are selling, as they look nice.

What is the voltage when charged? It seems strange since I have a number of Mag85's being driven by 3 Li-Ion cells (i.e. 3D light with 3P-3S 17500) that don't flash. There must be reduced resistance in this setup...or else you are overcharging those cells?


----------



## therisensun (Apr 20, 2007)

Lips said:


> Very bright Mag85!
> 
> Be carefull hot off the charger, I sent some glass to bulb heaven already



One of the neat things about the Triton is that selecting one of the 3.6v/cell settings terminates the charge at 4.1v/cell. That 0.3v difference should help with the possibility of instaflashing the 1185.

I also understand that charging to 4.1v significantly increases cycle life of the li-ions.



LuxLuthor said:


> ...There must be reduced resistance in this setup...



Fivemega posted earlier that "...FM85 will produce almost same as M*g85 with all resistance fixed."

I assume that would mean similar resistance...


----------



## Lips (Apr 20, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Congratulations on your 1,000th post !!! I'm glad these are selling, as they look nice.
> 
> What is the voltage when charged? It seems strange since I have a number of Mag85's being driven by 3 Li-Ion cells (i.e. 3D light with 3P-3S 17500) that don't flash. There must be reduced resistance in this setup...or else you are overcharging those cells?



Alright 1000! 

I ballanced them first by single charging them. Put them in the light and played for a while. Then used the charging plug (tight fit) to top them off. unplugged the charging plug, it was kinda dark in the room so hit the button and fried the bulb. This light looks like it has very low resistance do to the design... Nice and light weight for a Mag85, should get an hour from 3c Lith cells!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 20, 2007)

Also Lips, shouldnt we expect a better discharge curve b/c of the Li-Ion compared with the Ni-mH's???

Long-Live the Hot-Wire! :rock:


----------



## tanasit (Apr 20, 2007)

Could you post the pics of the new beamshot and the metric socket mentioned?
Thanks,
Tanasit




Lips said:


> A little tip on these... I removed the bulb and used a metric sockect to get the bulb filiment to go Parellel with the switch and removed the bezel to center the bulb. The reflector stays put so very easy to adjust bulb to center for perfect beam.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## paulsl (Apr 23, 2007)

#4 FM11 with w/VLOP and batteries $270
#19 FM85 with w/VLOP and Battreries $305
Shipping $10
Total $585


----------



## kenster (Apr 23, 2007)

OK, I got off the fence!  

#5 FM 11 with batteries and w/VLOP $270

#20 FM 85 with batteries and w/VLOP $305

Total w/shipping $585

Thank you 
Ken

EDIT:


----------



## citizenal (Apr 23, 2007)

Just got my Fm85 as well.. Beautiful piece of work. Can the FM85 really get 1 hour of runtime? :huh:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 23, 2007)

Got mine! What a wild looking light!

Question, whats the correct way to set up the charging plug? I assume the middle is +, and the outer is (-)......


----------



## tanasit (Apr 23, 2007)

My #6 FM85 with 1 battery as requested arrived. 

:goodjob:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 23, 2007)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Question, whats the correct way to set up the charging plug? I assume the middle is +, and the outer is (-)......


Yes, PSM, that is correct.


----------



## Lips (Apr 23, 2007)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Yes, PSM, that is correct.




You talking about wiring it up?

Center pin is + (use small wires!)


*RIP*
1185 bulb on rested bat
oo: 



.


----------



## darmawaa (Apr 24, 2007)

for #20 FM85 w/VLOP


----------



## Lips (Apr 24, 2007)

therisensun said:


> One of the neat things about the Triton is that selecting one of the 3.6v/cell settings terminates the charge at 4.1v/cell. That 0.3v difference should help with the possibility of instaflashing the 1185.
> 
> I also understand that charging to 4.1v significantly increases cycle life of the li-ions.



I think I need to get one of these. I've fried so many different bulbs I could have paid for it already...


----------



## starfiretoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Got my FM85 today! Bling-Bling. The picture cannot do it justice! If you want an over the top looking light here it is and there are still a few more left. I was one of the ones that straddled the fence looking. Ouch, the price but now that i have one it was worth every penny. 

I went with the FM85, just to be sure. is it brighter then the FM11?
-SF2


----------



## darmawaa (Apr 24, 2007)

PP sent for #20 FM85 w/VLOP


----------



## kenster (Apr 24, 2007)

darmawaa said:


> for #20 FM85 w/VLOP


 
darmawaa, check the posts ahead of you when picking a number incase Fivemega hasn`t updated the first post yet. In post #46 ahead of yours, I already sent PayPal for #20 FM 85. I believe picking an available number and using that same number in your PayPal helps Fivemega keep everything in proper order for his own records and for us as well. 

Ken


----------



## fivemega (Apr 26, 2007)

#1 FM11 Nebula paid shipped
#2 FM11 tanasit paid shipped
#3 FM11 ZeissOEM2 paid shipped
#4 FM11 paulsl paid shipped
#5 FM11 kenster paid shipped 
#7 FM11 larryk paid shipped
#8 FM11 WAVE_PARTICLE paid shipped
#9 FM11 rdh226 paid shipped
#11 FM11 dj64kc paid shipped
#12 FM11 cmacclel paid shipped
-------------------------
#1 FM85 tdurand paid shipped
#2 FM85 Lips paid shipped
#3 FM85 choppers paid shipped
#4 FM85 paulsl paid shipped
#5 FM85 suprattmike paid shipped
#6 FM85 tanasit paid shipped
#7 FM85 EricMack paid shipped
#8 FM85 WAVE_PARTICLE paid shipped
#9 FM85 rdh226 paid shipped
#10 FM85 maddog paid shipped
#11 FM85 maddog paid shipped
#12 FM85 cmacclel paid shipped
#14 FM85 therisensun paid shipped
#15 FM85 citizenal paid shipped
#16 FM85 starfiretoo paid shipped
#17 FM85 Data paid shipped
#18 FM85 PoliceScannerMan paid shipped
#19 FM85 paulsl paid shipped
#20 FM85 kenster paid shipped
#21 FM85 darmawaa paid shipped
-------------------------
*[size=+1]More FM11 and FM85 available.
Please check post #1[/size]*


----------



## larryk (Apr 29, 2007)

For those of you who bought the 2 Cell FM 11, and if you own a G&P Scorpion Series R500 Flashlight, the G&P charger will work with your FM 11 also.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (May 6, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## racer7 (May 19, 2007)

#25 FM85 with MOP and batteries, please

pp on the way

Racer 7


----------



## bobbo (Jun 1, 2007)

Fivemega,
I have not been on line as much as I use to be and missed this CHROME beauty! :huh:

#14 FM11 w/batteries
MOP reflector
Philips 5761 bulb

Thanks,Varooj
bobbo


----------



## Ottawa411 (Jun 3, 2007)

I am seriously thinking of getting the 3C FM85 to go along with my Golden Mini M*g that I am anxiously awaiting. I wanted to know if the charger is still available and what shipping to Canada would cost with the light and the charger? Thanks a lot.


----------



## tanasit (Jun 3, 2007)

#18 2C FM11 w/VLOP NO battery

Thanks,
Tanasit


----------



## tanasit (Jun 9, 2007)

#18 2C FM 11 arrived....:twothumbs

Thanks,
Tanasit


----------



## Freyth (Jun 9, 2007)

I'll take 3C FM85 with VLOP. #28. Please PM me for mailing address.


----------



## Shinta (Jun 11, 2007)

for #24 FM85

3C FM85 (MOP) x 1 = $230
WA1185 bi-pin x 2 = $12
International Shipping = $15
Total = $257

Thanks


----------



## fzj80 (Jun 18, 2007)

Long time lurker-- figured I may as well start big.

FM85 with mop, batteries, li-ion charger, ship =$340

Are the batteries in stock?--upon confirmation will send money.

Thanks


----------



## fivemega (Jun 18, 2007)

fzj80 said:


> Are the batteries in stock?
> 
> Thanks




*[size=+1]Batteries are available for US only.[/size]*


----------



## roadster (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll take 3C FM85 #26 with VLOP and batteries. PP to follow.

:thanks:


----------



## Shinta (Jun 20, 2007)

Shinta said:


> for #24 FM85



Got mine today !!
It is so beautiful. Take a look ;-)







Thanks,


----------



## mint (Jun 21, 2007)

3C FM85 (MOP) x 1 = $230
WA1185 bi-pin x 3 = $18
International Shipping = $16
Total = $264

Thanks


----------



## jlomein (Jun 25, 2007)

What kind of li-ion charger are you offering for $25?


----------



## fivemega (Jun 25, 2007)

jlomein said:


> What kind of li-ion charger are you offering for $25?



*It's a universal Li-ion smart charger switchable from 4.2 volts to 8.4, 12.6 and 16.8 volts.*


----------



## jlomein (Jun 26, 2007)

fivemega said:


> *It's a universal Li-ion smart charger switchable from 4.2 volts to 8.4, 12.6 and 16.8 volts.*



I'm very interested in buying this for the ROP 2C (two AW C sized liIon cells) I'm building (already paid for most of the parts from you last week). Does it have selectable current up to 3amps? What kind of connector does it have? Also, does it run off AC household power?

Let me know how much it would be plus international shipping and I will gladly buy one.


----------



## frogs3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Please put me down for No. 28 3C FM 85 VLOP with batteries $305
3 WA1185 bipins $18
1 LiIon Charger $25
US Shipping $10
Total $358

PayPal about to be sent: frogs3

from [email protected]

Thanks,

HAK


----------



## frogs3 (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks like I'm at No. 29, as 28 was already taken by Freyth. Same requests for charger, US shipping, VLOP reflector, batteries included in 3C FM85 and 3 1185 bipins.

PP already sent.

This should be brighter than my homebrew [email protected] in 3D form, and lots lighter too.

-Thanks FM,

HAK


----------



## frogs3 (Jun 28, 2007)

Varooj,

Your delivery is incredible!! Everything arrived today. Now it is time to charge up the batteries and try it out tonight.

With your Universal Smart charger, I guess it needs to be set at the 12.6 v position to get the LiIons to their max voltage. Please let me know if this is correct.

Thanks,

HAK


----------



## frogs3 (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, I never thought to check, but the batteries are charged up, and this smaller form factor really makes for an "edc" hotwire.

It is not yet dark, but indoors, the FM Throwmaster head on my 3D Mag is a major contender for both "wall of light" and great throw. The Chrome 3C is a bit less of a "blast" by comparison, but is a very potent light that I probably will use more than the bigger [email protected]

Soon will be the time to go outside and try to avoid having people wonder what the he-l that old fogie is doing with the lights.

I forgot to mention, this FM85 is very well made, and the idea of an "edc" hotwire with this size, three protected C cells, and plug-in charger is not bizarre. Nice work FM!

=HAK


----------



## racer7 (Jun 30, 2007)

PP on the way for

#30 FM85 w/o batts $230
#15 or available# FM11 w/o batts $220
Shipping $20

Total $470

Thanks
Racer7


----------



## mint (Jul 10, 2007)

3C FM85 (MOP) x 1 = $230
WA1185 bi-pin x 2 = $12
Li-ion charger $25
International Shipping = $16
Total = $283

Thanks


----------



## sacredsucculent (Jul 19, 2007)

for #32 3C FM85 w/VLOP, WA 1185, charger and batteries
:thanks:


----------



## merlocka (Jul 23, 2007)

Payment Sent. Thanks!!!!

#31 FM85 w/ Batts MOP $305 
#17 FM11 w/ Batts VLOP (5761) $270
2 Chargers $50
3 extra 1185 Bulb for FM85 $6 x 3 = $18
3 extra 5761 Bulb for FM11 $8 x 3 = $24
3 extra 1111 Bulb for FM11 $9 x 3 = $27
Extra MOP reflector $25
Borofloat lens $5.50
Shipping to States $10

Total = $734.50


----------



## sacredsucculent (Jul 23, 2007)

#16 FM11 with MOP, 5761, and batteries.
I just received the FM85 and it is a beautiful work of industrial design.
Thanks V


----------



## JimH (Jul 25, 2007)

$315 for #33 FM85 with VLOP and batteries


----------



## merlocka (Jul 28, 2007)

I received my FM11 and FM85 today. 

First of all, kudo's to FiveMega. Answered all my questions in PM, shipped out VERY fast, and everything was received perfect.

Second, I can't really express how good these lights are in both construction, appearance, and function. Really. They are that awesome.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## JimH (Jul 29, 2007)

merlocka said:


> I received my FM11 and FM85 today.
> 
> First of all, kudo's to FiveMega. Answered all my questions in PM, shipped out VERY fast, and everything was received perfect.
> 
> Second, I can't really express how good these lights are in both construction, appearance, and function. Really. They are that awesome.






Color me impressed. Great job Farooj. I went out last night turning off every street light in the neighborhood.


----------



## pete7226 (Aug 4, 2007)

Ill take #19 2C FM11 w/MOP...$220
1 LI-on charger.....................$25
1-extra WA1111....................$9
US shipping..........................$10
Total....................................$264.00

Let me know if charger and extra bulb are available so I can send correct 
Paypal.
first post says no extra parts at this time


----------



## Comet (Aug 5, 2007)

I'll take #34 FM85 mop with batteries $305.00 li-on charger $25.00 ,shipping $10.00 total $345.00 pp sent.thanks,Ed


----------



## pete7226 (Aug 5, 2007)

PP sent, if possible, can you also include 1 shim for the MN-Bipin assembly I received last week, I lost one somehow. Thanks again.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Aug 20, 2007)

Ready to order an FM85, just need to know what the options mean. MOP vs VLOP? Are there bulb options as well?


Tim


----------



## fivemega (Aug 20, 2007)

Groundhog66 said:


> Ready to order an FM85, just need to know what the options mean. MOP vs VLOP? Are there bulb options as well?
> 
> 
> Tim



*MOP reflectors are used for softer beam shape but VLOP reflectors are for longer throw.
FM11 can be used with several bulb options such as WA1111, WA1274, Philips 5761, Carley1057 and....
FM85 can also be used with WA1185 or WA1166 depends on your expectation and taste.*


----------



## Groundhog66 (Aug 20, 2007)

I will take an FM85 w/MOP and batteries.

Tim


----------



## Groundhog66 (Aug 21, 2007)

FM85 W/MOP and Batteries - WA1185???


----------



## beetleguise (Aug 21, 2007)

Mr. Mega, I love that charging plug idea, and would love to incorporate that into my dream mod light I am putting together right now (last night I ordered some parts for my mod from you). I was wondering if you would ever sell this separately, or is this a trade secret that you only install on your complete custom lights?
I love this! I charge my batteries nightly and this feature would rock. It almost makes me want this whole light just for the charging adapter!
Thanks again and you are the ultimate modder:bow:.


----------



## fivemega (Aug 22, 2007)

beetleguise said:


> Mr. Mega, I love that charging plug idea, and would love to incorporate that into my dream mod light I am putting together right now.



[size=+1]*Like this?*[/size]


----------



## Groundhog66 (Aug 22, 2007)

Groundhog66 said:


> FM85 W/MOP and Batteries - WA1185???


 

I have not gotten any response, did you receive payment????


----------



## beetleguise (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes, I would like to put that type of a charging device in my light. I would just buy one of yours bodies, but for my mod I really want the incan driver for what I am going to use this light for. This is going to be my every day (or night) light that I will want to charge every day, since I am going to be using lithium ions. If it is just a matter of drilling and installing, I would really like to buy this from you. I am not quite sure how it works- I would have to see it.


----------



## fivemega (Aug 22, 2007)

Groundhog66 said:


> I have not gotten any response, did you receive payment????



*Post #1 clearly says:
#35 FM85 Groundhog66 paid*


----------



## Groundhog66 (Aug 22, 2007)

fivemega said:


> *Post #1 clearly says:*
> *#35 FM85 Groundhog66 paid*


 
Excuse ME, I just assumed that I would have received some confirmation. I did not think of looking back at thread #1.....my bad


----------



## Gointothelight (Sep 8, 2007)

I’ll take an FM11 #20, MOP reflector with batteries ($270) and charger ($25), with shipping ($10) $305 sent via paypal.


----------



## Gointothelight (Sep 14, 2007)

Played with my FM11 for a couple of days now, well, nights really... the light is almost too beautiful to use, but it is far to useful to let sit on a shelf. I don't know if a non-flashaholic can really appreciate the artistry of these designs, in addition to their utility. One of my best purchases ever!


----------



## Germanator (Sep 17, 2007)

#36 1 x 3C FM85 with batteries $305
w/MOP reflector and WA1185 bulb 
Charger $25
Shipping $10
$340


Thanks


----------



## SuRgE (Nov 12, 2007)

FM,

Is this sale still active?

Interest in FM85 #37 with VLOP reflector and WA1185 bulbs.


----------



## SuRgE (Nov 12, 2007)

#37 FM85 VLOP With AW batteries and WA1185 Bulb $305
(6) extra WA1185 Bulbs $6 each $36
(1) AA dummy battery $ 8
shipping $10

total $359

Paypal sent!


----------



## Patriot (Nov 12, 2007)

Are batteries available again?


----------



## SuRgE (Nov 12, 2007)

FM told me batteries are available!


----------



## fivemega (Nov 12, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> Are batteries available again?



*AW's "C" size protected batteries are available with purchase of flashlight ONLY and for US address ONLY.
Extra batteries are available [size=+3]here[/size].*


----------



## SuRgE (Nov 18, 2007)

Received light! Man this thing is beatiful:twothumbs

I am new to custom torches but have recently purchased a few nice examples of FM's work. My favorite is this one. Its too nice to use!


----------



## chuck614 (Dec 11, 2007)

#38 FM85 $230.00
Shipping 10.00
TOTAL $240.00

PP on the way. Thanks!


----------



## Varriano (Dec 12, 2007)

Well here we go again. Resistance is futile

PP Sent for:
2C FM 11 w/ Batts #21 $270
2C FM 85 w/ batts #39 $305
2xWA 1111 $18
Li-Ion Charger $25
US Shipping $10

CPF Varriano

Total $628


----------



## Varriano (Dec 13, 2007)

FM:



My bad. Please include SMO reflectors with prior order.

Thanks again for the outstanding work.

JV


----------



## chuck614 (Dec 19, 2007)

FM--
Got my 3C FM85 yesterday and she is a beauty. Unfortunately, I can't turn her on 'cause I was too stupid to buy batteries when I placed my order. Can I get three cells with charger? Price? Thanks.
chuck614


----------



## THE OFF (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll take the last 
#40 FM85 w/SMO
2 X Extra WA1185


----------



## THE OFF (Jan 5, 2008)

*#40 FM85 w/SMO = $230
2 X Extra WA1185 = $12
USPS Express mail =$32
Grand total = $274*


pm again... :thanks:


----------



## THE OFF (Jan 8, 2008)

Fivemega....when did you ship my flashlight ?
please let me know if you have tracking info.

Thanks
.................................

pm receive
O I C


----------



## Patriot (Jan 9, 2008)

FM, is a set of batteries still available with this light?

Thanks


----------



## XPLRN (Jan 11, 2008)

#22 - 2C FM11 $220

installed reflector = SMO 

Extra bi-pin WA1111 $9 each

Shipping to States $10


 Per PM information.

Please let me know if a connector pin for the charging port is part of this purchase. If not please PM as to what I will need to get. Thanks!


----------



## THE OFF (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!!... #40 FM85 arrived me today !!!:twothumbs

The absolutely beautiful light!!! I love it!! :twothumbs

:goodjob::thanks:


----------



## Patriot (Jan 12, 2008)

#23 2C FM11 $220 

SMO Reflector

Extra bi-pin WA1111 $9 each

universal Li-ion smart charger $25

Shipping to States $10

Total $264


----------



## fivemega (Jan 12, 2008)

*[size=+2]I do not have any charger for sale.
Chargers are sold[/size]
[size=+7]here[/size]*


----------



## XPLRN (Jan 14, 2008)

fivemega said:


> *[SIZE=+2]I do not have any charger for sale.
> [/SIZE]*



I understand that you "do not have any charger for sale." . Does the universal charger in your link have the correct male charging port pin to use it on the light?? Just want to be able to utilize the cool charging port you have incorperated into the light design.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 14, 2008)

FM PP was sent yesterday. I noticed that my name isn't reserved for #23. Do you need me to do anything else?

Thanks


----------



## fivemega (Jan 14, 2008)

XPLRN said:


> I understand that you "do not have any charger for sale." . Does the universal charger in your link have the correct male charging port pin to use it on the light?? Just want to be able to utilize the cool charging port you have incorperated into the light design.



*No, 
Charger doesn't come with that charging connector but I supply male chrging connector seen in picture.
All you need to do is cut off unwanted connector from charger leads and connect (solder) RED POSITIVE wire to center pin of supplied jack and BLACK NEGATIVE wire to outer terminal.*


----------



## Brightboy1 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'll take #24 FM11
VLOP
Philips 5761

2C FM11 $220
Shipping to States $10

Total $230


----------



## XPLRN (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank-you FM, that is the info I needed to know in preparation of receiving the FM11 light from you. :twothumbs

My bad that I didn't note in the original thread where you had stated that the male charging plug is included. I just got caught up in how neat the light was and didn't catch all the provided info.



fivemega said:


> All flashlights come with..............and male charging plug.





fivemega said:


> *No,
> Charger doesn't come with that charging connector but I supply male chrging connector seen in picture.
> All you need to do is cut off unwanted connector from charger leads and connect (solder) RED POSITIVE wire to center pin of supplied jack and BLACK NEGATIVE wire to outer terminal.*


----------



## Patriot (Jan 20, 2008)

*Pics of my FM-11*


----------



## Brightboy1 (Jan 23, 2008)

I got my FM11 last night. What a beautiful light and very well crafted! I was impressed with its throw. Thanks Fivemega.


----------



## XPLRN (Jan 24, 2008)

Brightboy1 said:


> I got my FM11 last night. What a beautiful light and very well crafted! I was impressed with its throw. Thanks Fivemega.



X2 on ^^^^^^^^^

I'm very happy with the way it's balanced as it carries very nicely and you never have to worry about loosing your grip on this light!! 

It sure kicks out a great beam......it trounced the throw on my Spear with a nice natural looking color instead of the LED bright white. An awesome and unique light, certainly a fine manufacturing endeavor!! :twothumbs


----------



## GG8778 (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll take 3C FM85 #41 with SMO...
extras WA1185 x 3
PM sent.

3C FM85 = 230.-$
3xWA1185= 18.-$
Xpress mail=32.-$
GT. 280.-$


----------



## THE OFF (Jan 30, 2008)

^
^^
^^^ GG8778 you will love it..:twothumbs


----------



## GLOCK18 (Feb 15, 2008)

I am interested in a FM11 but can't seem to find any batteries, can anyone help with information.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 28, 2008)

*#1 FM11 Nebula paid shipped
#2 FM11 tanasit paid shipped
#3 FM11 ZeissOEM2 paid shipped
#4 FM11 paulsl paid shipped
#5 FM11 kenster paid shipped
#6 FM11 O2Scuba paid shipped
#7 FM11 larryk paid shipped
#8 FM11 WAVE_PARTICLE paid shipped
#9 FM11 rdh226 paid shipped
#10 FM11 O2Scuba paid shipped
#11 FM11 dj64kc paid shipped
#12 FM11 cmacclel paid shipped
#14 FM11 bobbo paid shipped
#15 FM11 racer7 paid shipped
#16 FM11 sacredsucculent paid shipped
#17 FM11 merlocka paid shipped
#18 FM11 tanasit paid shipped
#19 FM11 pete7226 paid shipped
#20 FM11 Gointothelight paid shipped
#21 FM11 Varriano paid shipped
#22 FM11 XPLRN paid shipped
#23 FM11 Patriot36 paid shipped
#24 FM11 Brightboy1 paid shipped
----------------------
#1 FM85 tdurand paid shipped
#2 FM85 Lips paid shipped
#3 FM85 choppers paid shipped
#4 FM85 paulsl paid shipped
#5 FM85 suprattmike paid shipped
#6 FM85 tanasit paid shipped
#7 FM85 EricMack paid shipped
#8 FM85 WAVE_PARTICLE paid shipped
#9 FM85 rdh226 paid shipped
#10 FM85 maddog paid shipped
#11 FM85 maddog paid shipped
#12 FM85 cmacclel paid shipped
#14 FM85 therisensun paid shipped
#15 FM85 citizenal paid shipped
#16 FM85 starfiretoo paid shipped
#17 FM85 Data paid shipped
#18 FM85 PoliceScannerMan paid shipped
#19 FM85 paulsl paid shipped
#20 FM85 kenster paid shipped
#21 FM85 darmawaa paid shipped
#22 FM85 O2Scuba paid shipped
#23 FM85 O2Scuba paid shipped
#24 FM85 Shinta paid shipped
#25 FM85 racer7 paid shipped
#26 FM85 roadster paid shipped
#27 FM85 mint paid shipped
#28 FM85 frogs3 paid shipped
#29 FM85 mint paid shipped
#30 FM85 racer7 paid shipped
#31 FM85 merlocka paid shipped
#32 FM85 sacredsucculent paid shipped
#33 FM85 JimH paid shipped
#34 FM85 Comet paid shipped
#35 FM85 Groundhog66 paid shipped 
#36 FM85 Germanator paid shipped
#37 FM85 SuRgE paid shipped
#38 FM85 chuck614 paid shipped
#39 FM85 Varriano paid shipped
#40 FM85 THE OFF paid shipped
#41 FM85 GG8778 paid shipped
---------------------
[size=+3]More FM11 and FM85 available.[/size]

[size=+2]Please check post #1 for availability.[/size]*


----------



## mazingerz9 (Apr 28, 2008)

Please hold spot #42 FM85 for me Fivemega. PM sent.

Steven


----------



## mazingerz9 (Apr 28, 2008)

The link for the charger that FM provided is out of stock. Anyone know of any other site that offers the charger?

Please help because if I cannot find the charger, I may not purchase the flashlight. =(


Update:
FM,

Would this charger work with your flashlight? link

Steven


----------



## neophyte340 (Apr 29, 2008)

Ill take spot #43 FM85 vlop if possible.


----------



## neophyte340 (Apr 29, 2008)

for #43 w/ VLOP


----------



## mazingerz9 (May 1, 2008)

Could anyone tell me the length of the FM85? Is it longer than a 3D M*g?


----------



## fivemega (May 1, 2008)

mazingerz9 said:


> Could anyone tell me the length of the FM85? Is it longer than a 3D M*g?



*About 270mm
3D M*g is about 310mm long.*


----------



## Evil Twin (May 2, 2008)

for:

#25 FM11 2C w/ SMO reflector = $220

Extra bi-pin WA1111 $9 each X 3 = $27

Shipping to States = $10

Total = $257 ($293 w/ Bi-pin adapters from other thread)


----------



## mazingerz9 (May 3, 2008)

I just received my FM85 today and by God, it's a beauty.

But there's a problem.
Fivemega or anyone who owns the FM85,
Is the plug suppose to go only half way down?
Picture.







I took at look at the hole and it seems like there's a second layer that is not aligned with the metal. Could that be the problem?

Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Evil Twin (May 4, 2008)

Additional  for:

(2) AW C cell Lithium batteries = $50

To add on to my #25 FM11 order.

Thanks!


----------



## mazingerz9 (May 5, 2008)

Just bored waiting for a reply from FM. Oh, WAVE_PARTICLE, I used your photo. Hope that is alright.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (May 5, 2008)

:twothumbs


----------



## Evil Twin (May 6, 2008)

mazingerz9, my desktop has a new wallpaper now!


----------



## mazingerz9 (May 6, 2008)

Heh. Cool.


----------



## fivemega (Jun 15, 2008)

*#1 FM11 Nebula paid shipped
#2 FM11 tanasit paid shipped
#3 FM11 ZeissOEM2 paid shipped
#4 FM11 paulsl paid shipped
#5 FM11 kenster paid shipped
#6 FM11 O2Scuba paid shipped
#7 FM11 larryk paid shipped
#8 FM11 WAVE_PARTICLE paid shipped
#9 FM11 rdh226 paid shipped
#10 FM11 O2Scuba paid shipped
#11 FM11 dj64kc paid shipped
#12 FM11 cmacclel paid shipped
#14 FM11 bobbo paid shipped
#15 FM11 racer7 paid shipped
#16 FM11 sacredsucculent paid shipped
#17 FM11 merlocka paid shipped
#18 FM11 tanasit paid shipped
#19 FM11 pete7226 paid shipped
#20 FM11 Gointothelight paid shipped
#21 FM11 Varriano paid shipped
#22 FM11 XPLRN paid shipped
#23 FM11 Patriot36 paid shipped
#24 FM11 Brightboy1 paid shipped
#25 FM11 Evil Twin paid shipped
------------------------
#1 FM85 tdurand paid shipped
#2 FM85 Lips paid shipped
#3 FM85 choppers paid shipped
#4 FM85 paulsl paid shipped
#5 FM85 suprattmike paid shipped
#6 FM85 tanasit paid shipped
#7 FM85 EricMack paid shipped
#8 FM85 WAVE_PARTICLE paid shipped
#9 FM85 rdh226 paid shipped
#10 FM85 maddog paid shipped
#11 FM85 maddog paid shipped
#12 FM85 cmacclel paid shipped
#14 FM85 therisensun paid shipped
#15 FM85 citizenal paid shipped
#16 FM85 starfiretoo paid shipped
#17 FM85 Data paid shipped
#18 FM85 PoliceScannerMan paid shipped
#19 FM85 paulsl paid shipped
#20 FM85 kenster paid shipped
#21 FM85 darmawaa paid shipped
#22 FM85 O2Scuba paid shipped
#23 FM85 O2Scuba paid shipped
#24 FM85 Shinta paid shipped
#25 FM85 racer7 paid shipped
#26 FM85 roadster paid shipped
#27 FM85 mint paid shipped
#28 FM85 frogs3 paid shipped
#29 FM85 mint paid shipped
#30 FM85 racer7 paid shipped
#31 FM85 merlocka paid shipped
#32 FM85 sacredsucculent paid shipped
#33 FM85 JimH paid shipped
#34 FM85 Comet paid shipped
#35 FM85 Groundhog66 paid shipped 
#36 FM85 Germanator paid shipped
#37 FM85 SuRgE paid shipped
#38 FM85 chuck614 paid shipped
#39 FM85 Varriano paid shipped
#40 FM85 THE OFF paid shipped
#41 FM85 GG8778 paid shipped
#42 FM85 mazingerz9 pai shipped
#43 FM85 neophyte340 paid shipped
==============
[size=+3]More FM11 and FM85 available.[/size]

[size=+2]Please check post #1 for availability.[/size]*


----------



## Flipside (Jul 1, 2008)

#45 FM85 w/ batteries per the 4th of July Special! Would like the SMO reflector and WA1185...

$305-25%=$228.75 add $6 for an extra 1185 and $10 for shipping is a total of $244.75

 

 (For the FM85 *AND* the **FULL** amount for the accessories :thumbsup


----------



## Hightower (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll take the #44 FM85 with VLOP reflector

$230 -25% = $175,50 + $16 international shipping=$188,50 total

Any chance to get the batteries in germany???:thinking:

Thanks again FM!

Hightower


----------



## fivemega (Jul 1, 2008)

Hightower said:


> Any chance to get the batteries in germany???:thinking:




*Shipping cost from HK to Germany will be less and available here.*


----------



## SR.GRINGO (Jul 1, 2008)

#46 FM85 SR.GRINGO $172.50
4x Extra bi-pin WA1185 $6 each +$24

+2.50 for shipping (fm3v-2)
+10.00 shipping

$209


----------



## X_Marine (Jul 2, 2008)

On the 4th of July Sale page I grabbed:
#26 FM11
3x Extra bi-pin WA1111

Great sale FM.. 

Happy 4th
X..


----------



## openbolt1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Varooj,

[FONT=&quot]3C FM85 $230.00

(x3) Extra bi-pin WA1185 $6 each=$18.00
Shipping to States $10
$10 discount (paypal fee) if paid by US postal money order.

Total $248.00 USPS MO will be en route.

Thanks,
[/FONT]
Gary


----------



## openbolt1 (Jul 23, 2008)

fivemega said:


> #47 FM85 openbolt1



Yippee! I'm 47, or rather I will be in August. My significant other thought this would be a nice gift (FM85 #47) for my 47th birthday, I have to agree!

Thank you Varooj...


----------



## Hightower (Jul 26, 2008)

Received my FM85 yesterday. Good work FM!
Very nice light...even smaller than my regular Mag85 and a beautiful beam!

Thanks

Hightower


----------



## openbolt1 (Aug 4, 2008)

fivemega said:


> #47 FM85 openbolt1



FIVE, 
Please show me paid up when you get your Fed-Ex today. 
Thank you very much, 
Gary


----------



## puzzl3 (Sep 5, 2008)

What is this Extra bi-pin WA1185??
Is it a bulb? Is it easy to install?

I'll take 
*[SIZE=+3]3C FM85 with batteries VLOP - VLOP $305
Charger $25
Extra bi-pin WA1185 X 5 = $ 30
Internationaly $16[/SIZE]*

Total = $ 376


----------



## Flipside (Sep 5, 2008)

puzzl3 said:


> What is this Extra bi-pin WA1185??
> Is it a bulb? Is it easy to install?


 
Yes, it's the bulb for this monster. And, it is easy to install. Just make sure that you keep the bulb ABSOLUTELY clean. Alcohol on a ball of cotton works well. BTW, you'll want extra bulbs, as they are not very common to find in stores.


----------



## puzzl3 (Sep 5, 2008)

" EDIT " Extra bi-pin WA1166 X 3 = $ 21



For my order above.

Thanks for the info...


----------



## puzzl3 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi FIVE,

It has been 3 days, no news when you are gonna ship my order?


----------



## QtrHorse (Sep 8, 2008)

puzzl3 said:


> Hi FIVE,
> 
> It has been 3 days, no news when you are gonna ship my order?


 
I did not receive a confirmation, he just ships it out. My package arrived 5 or 6 days after I paid for it.


----------



## puzzl3 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks..


----------



## fivemega (Oct 2, 2008)

*#1 FM11 Nebula paid shipped
#2 FM11 tanasit paid shipped
#3 FM11 ZeissOEM2 paid shipped
#4 FM11 paulsl paid shipped
#5 FM11 kenster paid shipped
#6 FM11 O2Scuba paid shipped
#7 FM11 larryk paid shipped
#8 FM11 WAVE_PARTICLE paid shipped
#9 FM11 rdh226 paid shipped
#10 FM11 O2Scuba paid shipped
#11 FM11 dj64kc paid shipped
#12 FM11 cmacclel paid shipped
#14 FM11 bobbo paid shipped
#15 FM11 racer7 paid shipped
#16 FM11 sacredsucculent paid shipped
#17 FM11 merlocka paid shipped
#18 FM11 tanasit paid shipped
#19 FM11 pete7226 paid shipped
#20 FM11 Gointothelight paid shipped
#21 FM11 Varriano paid shipped
#22 FM11 XPLRN paid shipped
#23 FM11 Patriot36 paid shipped
#24 FM11 Brightboy1 paid shipped
#25 FM11 Evil Twin paid shipped
#26 FM11 X_Marine paid shipped
---------------------
#1 FM85 tdurand paid shipped
#2 FM85 Lips paid shipped
#3 FM85 choppers paid shipped
#4 FM85 paulsl paid shipped
#5 FM85 suprattmike paid shipped
#6 FM85 tanasit paid shipped
#7 FM85 EricMack paid shipped
#8 FM85 WAVE_PARTICLE paid shipped
#9 FM85 rdh226 paid shipped
#10 FM85 maddog paid shipped
#11 FM85 maddog paid shipped
#12 FM85 cmacclel paid shipped
#14 FM85 therisensun paid shipped
#15 FM85 citizenal paid shipped
#16 FM85 starfiretoo paid shipped
#17 FM85 Data paid shipped
#18 FM85 PoliceScannerMan paid shipped
#19 FM85 paulsl paid shipped
#20 FM85 kenster paid shipped
#21 FM85 darmawaa paid shipped
#22 FM85 O2Scuba paid shipped
#23 FM85 O2Scuba paid shipped
#24 FM85 Shinta paid shipped
#25 FM85 racer7 paid shipped
#26 FM85 roadster paid shipped
#27 FM85 mint paid shipped
#28 FM85 frogs3 paid shipped
#29 FM85 mint paid shipped
#30 FM85 racer7 paid shipped
#31 FM85 merlocka paid shipped
#32 FM85 sacredsucculent paid shipped
#33 FM85 JimH paid shipped
#34 FM85 Comet paid shipped
#35 FM85 Groundhog66 paid shipped 
#36 FM85 Germanator paid shipped
#37 FM85 SuRgE paid shipped
#38 FM85 chuck614 paid shipped
#39 FM85 Varriano paid shipped
#40 FM85 THE OFF paid shipped
#41 FM85 GG8778 paid shipped
#42 FM85 mazingerz9 paid shipped
#43 FM85 neophyte340 paid shipped
#44 FM85 Hightower paid shipped 
#45 FM85 Flipside paid shipped
#46 FM85 SR.GRINGO paid shipped
#47 FM85 openbolt1 MO received shipped
#48 FM85 puzzl3 paid shipped
==============
[size=+3]More FM11 and FM85 available.[/size]

[size=+2]Please check post #1 for availability.[/size]*


----------



## dinokay (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll take #49 FM85 w/batteries 305.00
2X WA1185 12.00
Shipping 10.00

Total 327.00


----------



## dinokay (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll take #27 FM11 w/batteries 270.00
WA1111X4 36.00
WA1185X2 12.00
Shipping 10.00

Total 328.00


----------



## wildstar87 (Nov 12, 2008)

Can these be converted to LED use? Are they standard Mag C Size, i.e. will they take heatsinks?


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 12, 2008)

Wildstar, 

I have a FM11 and just recieved a brightlumens "C" P7 heatsink, the HS is just a hair bigger and doesn't fit, I might just sand it a bit on the sides to make it fit.

Maybe if i cool the HS and heat the FM11 I can make it fit, longshot but might just work.

HTH
AlexGT


----------



## Carbon (Nov 26, 2008)

# 28 fm11 with battery's, 2 wa1111, shipping 
paypal sent


----------



## Carbon (Dec 14, 2008)

PayPal sent for #50 fm85 with batteries.


----------



## Westy (Mar 25, 2009)

*Titan II charger settings for FM85?*

I did some searching and reading but missed finding specific charger settings for the FM85? I'm 2nd owner (wicked build/everyone I've shown it to has been stunned!) and first owner never used the plug in option. I have the plug and finally got my Titan II yesterday......had the FM85 a few months (it's not drained down) and looking forward to my first use of the Triton II EQ !

Any settings for dummies info most welcome for the FM85!


----------



## X_Marine (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll take:
#51 3C FM85 w/VLOP $230.00
10 Extra bi-pin WA1185 $60.00
Shipping to States $10.00
Insurance if available.. ??

Paypal inbound..

X/BillyD..


----------



## X_Marine (Aug 29, 2009)

Additional $6 for insurance and dc..
PayPal sent.. 

Thanks FM
X/BillyD..


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 19, 2010)

Will 2x 26500 IMR cells fit and work ok in the FM11?


----------



## fivemega (Jan 19, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Will 2x 26500 IMR cells fit and work ok in the FM11?



*No,
FM11 and FM85 are designed for protected "C" cells (25500) while FM09 designed for IMR 26500 with 26mm diameter cells.*


----------



## lctorana (Feb 4, 2010)

for:

#01 FM09 $240
1 x Extra bi-pin FM1909 $10
International Shipping $16
Total $266

Looking forward to this one!:twothumbs


----------



## lctorana (Feb 11, 2010)

And it's here already! How amazing is that!

Wonderful build quality, low resistance features, a perfect size torch and, of course, a switch where switches belong. And it''s pretty to boot.

Thanks!

And, thanks to the offices of a kindly CPF mate, I have a car charger on order, which will mean I will always have awesome lumens on the move.


----------



## Westy (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Titan II charger settings for FM85?*



Westy said:


> I did some searching and reading but missed finding specific charger settings for the FM85? I'm 2nd owner (wicked build/everyone I've shown it to has been stunned!) and first owner never used the plug in option. I have the plug and finally got my Titan II yesterday......had the FM85 a few months (it's not drained down) and looking forward to my first use of the Triton II EQ !
> 
> Any settings for dummies info most welcome for the FM85!



Apologies in advance if this is wrong place/just seemed simplest. I did find settings last spring and have charged mine a few times since. But it's now been about 6 months since last charge and I can't get the Titan to charge it? LiIon 3.7/3300mah x3 batt's in it, settings of 10.8 and 3300 .....hold down button to get charging going and it yields a 12.x V and just stops after a couple seconds. Tried discharging and it read 10.x V and just stopped very shortly. Suggestions?? (I could be doing something stupid/been 2 weeks from hell with surprise matter of life hijacking). Many thanks in advance. (have the jack setup with banana plugs for direct plug/plug from light to charger).


----------



## lctorana (Mar 15, 2010)

I cannot believe that I am the only owner, in the whole world, of the FM09.

I simply cannot conceive of a better torch. It is, quite literally, as good as it can possibly get.

Free bump.


----------



## Jay T (Mar 15, 2010)

For #2 FM09 IMR and 3 spare bulbs.!


Can't let that lctorana dude have the honor of being the only owner, in the whole world, of the FM09.


----------



## rdh226 (Mar 23, 2010)

I'll take:

1 x FM09 IMR (#3)*
5 x FM1909 bipin bulbs

PayPal sent.

-RDH


----------



## fivemega (Apr 13, 2010)

*#01 FM11 Nebula paid shipped
#02 FM11 tanasit paid shipped
#03 FM11 ZeissOEM2 paid shipped
#04 FM11 paulsl paid shipped
#05 FM11 kenster paid shipped
#06 FM11 O2Scuba paid shipped
#07 FM11 larryk paid shipped
#08 FM11 WAVE_PARTICLE paid shipped
#09 FM11 rdh226 paid shipped
#10 FM11 O2Scuba paid shipped
#11 FM11 dj64kc paid shipped
#12 FM11 cmacclel paid shipped
#14 FM11 bobbo paid shipped
#15 FM11 racer7 paid shipped
#16 FM11 sacredsucculent paid shipped
#17 FM11 merlocka paid shipped
#18 FM11 tanasit paid shipped
#19 FM11 pete7226 paid shipped
#20 FM11 Gointothelight paid shipped
#21 FM11 Varriano paid shipped
#22 FM11 XPLRN paid shipped
#23 FM11 Patriot36 paid shipped
#24 FM11 Brightboy1 paid shipped
#25 FM11 Evil Twin paid shipped
#26 FM11 X_Marine paid shipped
#27 FM11 dinokay paid shipped
#28 FM11 Carbon paid shipped
--------------------------
#01 FM85 tdurand paid shipped
#02 FM85 Lips paid shipped
#03 FM85 choppers paid shipped
#04 FM85 paulsl paid shipped
#05 FM85 suprattmike paid shipped
#06 FM85 tanasit paid shipped
#07 FM85 EricMack paid shipped
#08 FM85 WAVE_PARTICLE paid shipped
#09 FM85 rdh226 paid shipped
#10 FM85 maddog paid shipped
#11 FM85 maddog paid shipped
#12 FM85 cmacclel paid shipped
#14 FM85 therisensun paid shipped
#15 FM85 citizenal paid shipped
#16 FM85 starfiretoo paid shipped
#17 FM85 Data paid shipped
#18 FM85 PoliceScannerMan paid shipped
#19 FM85 paulsl paid shipped
#20 FM85 kenster paid shipped
#21 FM85 darmawaa paid shipped
#22 FM85 O2Scuba paid shipped
#23 FM85 O2Scuba paid shipped
#24 FM85 Shinta paid shipped
#25 FM85 racer7 paid shipped
#26 FM85 roadster paid shipped
#27 FM85 mint paid shipped
#28 FM85 frogs3 paid shipped
#29 FM85 mint paid shipped
#30 FM85 racer7 paid shipped
#31 FM85 merlocka paid shipped
#32 FM85 sacredsucculent paid shipped
#33 FM85 JimH paid shipped
#34 FM85 Comet paid shipped
#35 FM85 Groundhog66 paid shipped 
#36 FM85 Germanator paid shipped
#37 FM85 SuRgE paid shipped
#38 FM85 chuck614 paid shipped
#39 FM85 Varriano paid shipped
#40 FM85 THE OFF paid shipped
#41 FM85 GG8778 paid shipped
#42 FM85 mazingerz9 paid shipped
#43 FM85 neophyte340 paid shipped
#44 FM85 Hightower paid shipped 
#45 FM85 Flipside paid shipped
#46 FM85 SR.GRINGO paid shipped
#47 FM85 openbolt1 MO received shipped
#48 FM85 puzzl3 paid shipped
#49 FM85 dinokay paid shipped
#50 FM85 Carbon paid shipped
#51 FM85 X_Marine paid shipped
-----------------------
#01 FM09 IMR lctorana paid shipped 
#02 FM09 IMR Jay T paid shipped 
#03 FM09 IMR rdh226 paid shipped
-----------------------
[size=+2]More FM11 (880 Lumens) and FM09 (2200 Lumens) Available.

Please Check Post #1 For Next Available Number.[/size]*


----------



## Bob96 (Apr 15, 2010)

Sending Paypal for:

#04 - 3 X 26500 - Chrome - MOP Reflector = $240
Extra FM1909 Bulb = $12
Shipping = $10
Total = $262
Bob96


----------



## Bob96 (Apr 25, 2010)

Sending Paypal for:

D26 Sunlight - w/FM1909 Installed Bulb = $48

FM09 - 3 X 26500 Chrome Light w/ Installed FM1909 - MOP = $240

3 X 26650 Conversion Tube/Tail Cap = $35

2 X Extra FM1909 Bulbs = $24

Shipping = $10

Total = $365

Bob96


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Oct 22, 2010)

I see where Bob96 ordered a "3 x 26650 Conversion Tube/Tail Cap=$35" but on page one I see available a "3 x 26*5*00 Conversion....".

Which is it and what is it for? I'm hoping it allows the FM09 to use 3 x 26650 instead of the 26500s. Is this the case?


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Oct 22, 2010)

I assume the FM09 has a simple on/off switch installed? How hard is it to install a low/med/high switch? Thanks.

Battery choices in 26500 sure seem to be limited. The only ones I see are AWs and they are only 2300mah. Anything higher capacity out there?


----------



## Xuen7 (May 4, 2011)

hey dude, if this is still avaliable could i make an order for
#06 FM09 IMR *(AVAILABLE) 2200 Lumens
FM 1909 Bulbs

Oh and i was wondering if you still have those bi pin adaptor for maglite C or D
if you do include those for me.. let me know soon.. so that i can tell Jason to include 3 more 26500
*


----------



## fivemega (Nov 26, 2011)

*[size=+1]Few more FM11, FM85 and FM09 (2200 Lumens) Available.

Please Check Post #1 For Next Available Number.[/size]*


----------



## HotWire (Dec 6, 2011)

HotWire Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 9L229586R1197610F) for *FM09 IMR* *#06* (12/5/11) Thank you!


----------



## HotWire (Dec 6, 2011)

HotWire sent $250.00 for FM #06 IMR 10/5/11 (Unique Transaction ID # 9L229586R1197610F) Thank you!

*(Sorry, double post. Please delete.)*


----------



## hwoont64 (Aug 4, 2012)

hwoont64
Unique Transaction ID # 7FT39686NC966242Y
Paypal sent for
#07 fm09 = $180 -30% = $126 
Intl shipping = $16 
extra 1909 bulb = $12 
shipping insurance or priority mail = $8 sent 8/6/2012 thks


----------



## chemosabi (Oct 29, 2012)

sent paypal # 29E26928LJ955921N $190 for #08 fm09 imr


----------



## fivemega (Oct 24, 2013)

*[size=+1]Few more FM11, FM85 and FM09 (2200 Lumens) Available.

Please Check Post #1 For Next Available Number.[/size]*


----------



## Pipswich (Nov 16, 2013)

I tried to send a pm, but I don't think it is working. I am trying to figure out what commonly available batteries would work with the FM85? If I am reading correctly.. it was built for ones that aren't made now? So is there a workaround to achieve the results, or something similar? Or, am I just confusing myself reading too much! Thanks for making such an amazing flashlight!


----------



## Pipswich (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks so much for the pm response. I still don't show anything going out in my sent folder so I think I better repost my follow up here. Will the FM85 produce the 1300 lumens on commonly available protected C. You mentioned a potential source by initials in your message but I am so new that I can't decode the answer. 

Also, it dawned on me that although the real selling point of the light is the design! quality! and lumens... that it is so special that I would want to use it for more than a few minutes at a time if possible. Will the protected C batteries produce the 1300 lumens? And, are socket compatible bulbs accessible that would work with lower voltage batteries to increase run time. It's not like I need 1300 lumens to go for a long walk... but I would certainly be proud to carry this light along the way if the run time allowed.

Sorry to be a bothersome new customer. I love how much I am learning about batteries, electricity, etc... but it is certainly a bit overwhelming! 

Also, I think I got the 1300 lumens from the lex luther maglite mod list so it might be +/- some?


----------



## Minimoog (Dec 8, 2013)

These look really nice, however I too am a bit confused by the different options and what batteries/chargers are required.

Anyone who uses these lights, your input is appreciated.


----------



## Hallis (Dec 8, 2013)

Minimoog said:


> These look really nice, however I too am a bit confused by the different options and what batteries/chargers are required.
> 
> Anyone who uses these lights, your input is appreciated.



These are designed to use C cell's and 26500's (which is the cell size 26mm wide, 500mm long). I suppose you could use standard primary 1.5v alkeline or NiMH 1.2v rechargables but the lights are really designed to use the 3.6-4.2v LiON rechargables. Id only recomend getting one of these if you're familiar with the LiON cells and their proper use/charging. 

They were originally designed to use the Welch Allyn WA1111, WA1185, and a bulb which Fivemega had built for him custom. Those WA bulbs are really hard to find these days but there are bulbs now that are available that run brighter at the same voltages. In the Incandescant forum there is a thread that shows LuxLuthor's most powerful Hotwire list. Give the first post a quick read to get an idea. IT's pretty good info.

 Here's a Link


----------



## Minimoog (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you Hallis - that is very helpful. It does seem that so much of the hotwire stuff is no longer available but after getting my USL running again I see as soon as I light it up that no LED available today can match a wall of tungsten light.


----------



## Hallis (Dec 8, 2013)

Minimoog said:


> Thank you Hallis - that is very helpful. It does seem that so much of the hotwire stuff is no longer available but after getting my USL running again I see as soon as I light it up that no LED available today can match a wall of tungsten light.




Anytime.  I've been trying to scrape together some hotwire stuff to toss together another light using a Philips 5761 bulb. I FINALLY scored a 8aa-2d holder. I've got a host for it already bored. with metal reflector, and a Kiu bi-pin socket for it. All I'll need is batteries and some kind of replacement lens like boro or tempered glass. 

If you can score a few WA1111 or WA1185 bulbs and a few of those Li-On cells then that would have quite a bit more runtime in one of these FM hosts than a traditional AA powered light would.


----------



## dinokay (Jan 3, 2014)

these are the batteries you would use if you bought a FM11 or a FM85 (back in the day) but they"re no longer produced so your better off getting the a FM09 because you can still find the 2650 battery.


----------



## Flipside (Jan 3, 2014)

I realize this may be blasphemy - is there a LED drop-in that would work with rechargeable cells that one could buy today?


----------



## fivemega (Dec 13, 2014)

*Few more FM11, FM85 and FM09 (2200 Lumens) Available.

Please Check Post #1 For Next Available Number.*


----------



## Flipside (Dec 14, 2014)

Since AW's cells are no longer available, will the conversion tube/tailcap allow the FM85 to use 26500's? Is there a picture that shows how this setup would look?

Alternatively, what bulbs are available that would work with NiMH C cells?


----------



## fivemega (Dec 14, 2014)

Flipside said:


> will the conversion tube/tailcap allow the FM85 to use 26500's? Is there a picture that shows how this setup would look?


*FM11 and FM85 tubes are designed for 2x25530 or 3x25530 cells but FM09 tube is designed to use with 3x26500.
FM85 and FM09 tubes are very similar in look but inside diameter of FM09 is larger to accommodate 26mm cells.*


Flipside said:


> Alternatively, what bulbs are available that would work with NiMH C cells?


*You can use NiMH batteries in all tubes but your total voltage will be too little for super bulbs but any G4 bulb will fit and work as long as total voltage is sufficient to glow properly.
Currently, there are some decent IMR 26500 cells available for FM09 and some protected 25530 to use with lower current bulbs such as 1274 and WA1318*


----------



## fivemega (Dec 30, 2015)

*Few more FM11, FM85 and FM09 (2200 Lumens) Available.

Please Check Post #1 For Next Available Number.*


----------



## mjgsxr (Dec 30, 2015)

If buying FM09 are spare bulbs available from you? How much each?


----------



## mjgsxr (Dec 31, 2015)

#09 FM09 3 IMR $180 *(AVAILABLE) 2200 Lumens
*#11 Bi-Focal camless M*g reflector $18 *(AVAILABLE)
*#36 Chrome Plated VLOP $50 *(AVAILABLE)
*2 spare FM1909 bulbs $24
International shipping $20 (IF POSTAGE IS MORE LET ME KNOW)

TOTAL = $242.40


----------



## fivemega (Jan 5, 2017)

*Few more FM11, FM85 and FM09 (2200 Lumens) Available.

Please Check Post #1 For Next Available Number.*


----------



## fivemega (Jan 7, 2018)

*A B

A B

A B

A B*


----------



## merlocka (Nov 24, 2018)

Fivemega,

I would like the following;

#10 FM09 IMR $180
4pcs FM09 bulb $48
3x26500 conversion tube/tail cap $35
Shipping to States $10

Total $273

Paypal sent.


----------



## merlocka (Dec 10, 2018)

Follow up to myself...

Received my order from FiveMega. Very impressed as expected. My FM85 is use-able again (with 26500 tube) and the FM09 is pretty impressive with output.

Thanks to FiveMega!


----------



## fivemega (Dec 11, 2018)

merlocka said:


> Thanks to FiveMega!




:twothumbs :twothumbs


----------



## fivemega (Dec 21, 2019)

*Few more FM11, FM85 and FM09 (2200 Lumens) Available.

Please Check Post #1 For Next Available Number.*


----------



## 325addict (Sep 7, 2020)

*Re: 2C FM11, 3C FM85 & 3x26500 FM09 Ready To Ship*

I'll take #11 FM09, without batteries, if possible with MOP reflector, but VLOP is also OK.

Paypal sent a minute ago.


----------



## aginthelaw (Sep 7, 2020)

*Re: 2C FM11, 3C FM85 & 3x26500 FM09 Ready To Ship*

I assume i can turn my 2c fm11 to a 3x26500 fm09 if I purchased the fm09 bulb and 3x26500 conversion tube tail cap


----------



## fivemega (Sep 7, 2020)

*Re: 2C FM11, 3C FM85 & 3x26500 FM09 Ready To Ship*



aginthelaw said:


> I assume i can turn my 2c fm11 to a 3x26500 fm09 if I purchased the fm09 bulb and 3x26500 conversion tube tail cap



*FM11 barrel or battery tube is designed for two 25530 (AW protected "C") batteries.
FM85 barrel or battery tube is designed for three 25530 (AW protected "C") batteries.
FM09 barrel or battery tube is designed for three 26500 batteries.
FM09 barrel or battery tube can be used with two 26650 batteries. *


----------



## marco.weiss (Jul 9, 2021)

*Re: 2C FM11, 3C FM85 & 3x26500 FM09 Ready To Ship*

hello fivemega, i already bought other items with you but in this case i have some doubts about the FM09 flashlight:


a) Can I use protected 26650 batteries?
For example, the one from the link below:
https://www.illumn.com/batteries-ch...200mah-protected-high-discharge-flat-top.html


b) which bulb comes with the flashlight?
c) is there a life estimate for this bulb?
d) what other bulbs could I use?
e) would you have pictures of the flashlight for me to see please?
f) do you have a reflector to be purchased separately?
g) Can the button be replaced in case of a problem?
h) I'm looking for an excellent incandescent flashlight. Would this flashlight be your suggestion or would you recommend another of your products?


----------



## fivemega (Jul 10, 2021)

*Re: 2C FM11, 3C FM85 & 3x26500 FM09 Ready To Ship*



marco.weiss said:


> hello fivemega, i already bought other items with you but in this case i have some doubts about the FM09 flashlight:
> 
> 
> a) Can I use protected 26650 batteries? *Yes, you can. You can use any protected cell as long as they can provide bulb requirement current.*
> ...


----------



## fivemega (Aug 18, 2021)

*More 2C FM11, 3C FM85 & 3x26500 FM09 and 2x21700 FM11 available.*


----------



## carbon2 (Dec 16, 2021)

PayPal sent for 3x26500 FM09 #12 w/MOP and 10 FM09 bulbs.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 26, 2022)

*More 2C FM11, 3C FM85, 3x26500 FM09 and 2x21700 FM11 available.*


----------



## strideredc (Apr 27, 2022)

FM, in the 3xC version how well will some of the avaliable 12v G4 bi pin bulbs work? maybe not the 12v long life as you can over drive these to 15v+ but the 100/ 50 hour versions.... its the bulb situation (no 1185 ect ect) that puts me off these amazing looking lights


----------



## fivemega (Apr 28, 2022)

strideredc said:


> FM, in the 3xC version how well will some of the avaliable 12v G4 bi pin bulbs work? maybe not the 12v long life as you can over drive these to 15v+ but the 100/ 50 hour versions.... its the bulb situation (no 1185 ect ect) that puts me off these amazing looking lights


*Please see* *here*
*If anybody can get these Amazon Japan base lamps, will make all incand people more happy.*


----------



## strideredc (Apr 29, 2022)

Hi FM thanks for that, I can't buy with my amazon account and I can't set up a amazon. jp account due to not having a Japanese phone number...

if one of our Asian friends could do a group buy or even a bulk buy... one to you in the US and one to me in the UK... I would happy buy $100 worth or more and sell on to anyone in the UK (not for profit) 😞


----------



## bridgman (Jul 2, 2022)

I was able to place an order for those bulbs from Canada, although oddly enough I did not receive an order confirmation email from amazon.jp. I was able to go back into my account and confirm the order, however.

If the bulbs do end up shipping without incident I could probably order more and ship out to US & UK. I might need help figuring out the tariff codes if they aren't spelled out in the shipment that I receive. I will also check out the re-shipper that konifans mentioned.

I have been getting a bit concerned because my last 1185 bulb blew and I was having a very tough time finding ~9.6v bulbs to get my 1185 going again. If not for these bulbs from Japan I was thinking the next step might be to figure out a battery solution that would overdrive Osram 12V bulbs. Finding that battery solution would be a lot easier if 26500's were easier to find.

Dumb question for fivemega - these flashlights are all designed around lithium ion C / 26500 cells - are you aware of any good sources for them ?


----------



## fivemega (Aug 17, 2022)

bridgman said:


> these flashlights are all designed around lithium ion C / 26500 cells - are you aware of any good sources for them ?


*You can use pair of 26650 in 3x26500 body and power up 5761 bulb. Also will work with pair of 21700 cells in a 3C body.*


----------

